# Need residential roofing work. Tired of new construction.



## Janisroofing (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone have a roofing company in mind I can sub residential roofs from in the Wyoming area. I have dump trailer and how ever big of crew anybody wants. Been doing new construction work for 6 months, I have insurance, gas and electric compressors.


----------

